# Worst Golf Ball ever?



## PingPlayer15 (Dec 3, 2014)

A few suggestions:
Callaway CXR
Top Flite Magna
Callaway Warbird
Penfold Commando
Palmers Bay Hill Golf Balls
Spalding Tour edition


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2014)

The Molitor had absolutely no redeeming qualities unless you want to cave in the face of your driver.


----------



## tsped83 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yellow ones.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 3, 2014)

Srixon Distance
Bridgestone xFixx
Taylormade XP


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Dec 3, 2014)

I forgot the molitor. I used one once and it made an awful sound. very similar to top flite, but worse!!!!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 3, 2014)

You youngsters don't remember the Goblin & GBD. You could cut these balls just by looking at them. Hit one thin & you'd expose the wound elastic bands under the cover. Thosecwere the days, and they were only 1.63" in diameter, harder to hit.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Dec 3, 2014)

I also remember hitting a Dunlop 65i once. awful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Dec 3, 2014)

Has anyone ever used the Callaway CXR before? I have 6 in my golf bag and i havent used them yet. Any thoughts?


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 3, 2014)

PingPlayer15 said:



			Has anyone ever used the Callaway CXR before? I have 6 in my golf bag and i havent used them yet. Any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Get pre-treatment for vibration white finger. Thats my advice. Absolute pebble.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Dec 3, 2014)

I found one once was a maxi flite I think and it was bigger than other ball. Not sure of the point of this


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info on CXR. I will get rid of them as soon as possible


----------



## delc (Dec 3, 2014)

PingPlayer15 said:



			A few suggestions:
Callaway CXR
Top Flite Magna
Callaway Warbird
Penfold Commando
Palmers Bay Hill Golf Balls
Spalding Tour edition
		
Click to expand...

One of my friends found a Top Flite Magna ball in the rough a few weeks ago and wondered why it wouldn't fit into the ball holder on his trolley. The reason was that it was huge compared with a standard 1.68" golf ball. Can't imagine what Top Flite were thinking when they designed this ball?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Dec 3, 2014)

delc said:



			One of my friends found a Top Flite Magna ball in the rough a few weeks ago and wondered why it wouldn't fit into the ball holder on his trolley. The reason was that it was huge compared with a standard 1.68" golf ball. Can't imagine what Top Flite were thinking when they designed this ball?
		
Click to expand...

That may be the same as the one I found


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2014)

Considering the context, this one may be a contender:
http://golfweek.com/news/2009/nov/25/looking-back-macgregors-golf-balls/


----------



## richart (Dec 3, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			You youngsters don't remember the Goblin & GBD. You could cut these balls just by looking at them. Hit one thin & you'd expose the wound elastic bands under the cover. Thosecwere the days, and they were only 1.63" in diameter, harder to hit.
		
Click to expand...

Goblins, Commando's and Dunlop Warwicks were the balls I always seemed to find when I was a kid. Dunlop 65's, Slazenger B51's and Penfold Ace's were the ones I wanted to find.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Dec 3, 2014)

There is a box of golf balls at my grandads which contains the worst golf balls you will ever find: Penfold Commando, titleist pro traj surlyn 90, Dunlop 65i and a Ping golf ball.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Dec 3, 2014)

With regards to the Top Flite Magna, I have five of these in my golf ball bucket in my garage. Also another contender is possibly any Ultra golf ball.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 3, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Yellow ones.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 3, 2014)

Am sure there used to be a PING ball that had a 1/2 & 1/2 colour scheme


----------



## Break90 (Dec 3, 2014)

nothing wrong with yellow balls


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 3, 2014)

Callaway Warbirds must be up there.

I have topped one of these on a cold January morning with a 4 iron and i swear my hands were ruined for days after. The birds flew out the trees after the yelp i let out.

Horrible things


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 3, 2014)

huds1475 said:



			Am sure there used to be a PING ball that had a 1/2 & 1/2 colour scheme
		
Click to expand...

One of these perchance?


----------



## Slime (Dec 3, 2014)

huds1475 said:



			Am sure there used to be a PING ball that had a 1/2 & 1/2 colour scheme
		
Click to expand...

I used to have one that was Â½ white and Â½ purple! Awful thing.



Break90 said:



			nothing wrong with yellow balls
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


The worst I've used was a Molitor .................. I think it was thinly covered granite!


*Slime*.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 3, 2014)

Uniroyal Hexagon........close thread!

BTW
As a young golf assistant asked by customers what GBD meant I would cheerfully say, 'Goes Better Downhill'.

Most believed me.[ truth is ......Golf Ball Developments, makers of Penfold and Bromford.]


----------



## Mattyboy (Dec 3, 2014)

Prices Everlasting was deffo the worst.

PS - I think The Lynx Jumbo was the first 'oversized' ball at 1.80 inches


----------



## GB72 (Dec 3, 2014)

Maybe not the worst ball but the worst name has to be the Top Flite Freak closely followed by the Top Flite Gamer released at the same time.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 4, 2014)

Mattyboy said:



			Prices Everlasting was deffo the worst.

PS - I think The Lynx Jumbo was the first 'oversized' ball at 1.80 inches
		
Click to expand...

I remember the Lynx Jumbo. Looked like a tennis ball next to a 1.62 old size ball.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 4, 2014)

Forgot about the Calloway Warbird, that was like hitting a stone.
They used to use them on the Turnberry range, gave a new meaning to a warm up basket.


----------



## MattM (Dec 4, 2014)

PingPlayer15 said:



			Has anyone ever used the Callaway CXR before? I have 6 in my golf bag and i havent used them yet. Any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...




GreiginFife said:



			Get pre-treatment for vibration white finger. Thats my advice. Absolute pebble.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on which CXR - The CXR Power - yep agree as per the above

The CXR Control though is not a bad ball IMHO. A 3 piece for Â£12 pd!! Played most of this season with them and performed better than the AD333


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2014)

Wilson Blue Ridge


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2014)

Another vote for Molitor.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 4, 2014)

Titleist Velocity.

Other than its relatively low price it has no redeeming features and is a slur on the name of an otherwise top company.


----------



## EuanRoss (Dec 4, 2014)

Has to be the Commando for me. I remember we used to hit them for fun when we found one when we were kids. I swear it made a sort of 'zipping' sound as it went through the air if you stood next to it. I also seem to remember them having the properties of a 'floater' football. You could try and hit a snap hook with it and it would either go dead straight or fade.


----------



## LinksTurf (Dec 4, 2014)

delc said:



			One of my friends found a Top Flite Magna ball in the rough a few weeks ago and wondered why it wouldn't fit into the ball holder on his trolley. The reason was that it was huge compared with a standard 1.68" golf ball. Can't imagine what Top Flite were thinking when they designed this ball?  

Click to expand...

The theory was that it would hook and slice less. The bigger the ball, the less spin. That was the marketing anyway.


----------



## TheCaddie (Dec 4, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			Callaway Warbirds must be up there.

I have topped one of these on a cold January morning with a 4 iron and i swear my hands were ruined for days after. The birds flew out the trees after the yelp i let out.

Horrible things
		
Click to expand...

I better start investing in some better balls!!! I have been using warbirds for a while, because of the price, but haven't really used many others to compare....!!!


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Top Flite is definate , might aswell be hitting rocks 


Is it fair to say commando ? arent they a more P&P ball ? They are superb for P&P but by design would be bad with driver & long irons


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 4, 2014)

The worst EVER?

Must be a feathery?


----------



## uncle chop chop (Dec 4, 2014)

Black Diamonds are the worst golf ball available anywhere in the world today, by an absolute country mile!!!!

Won 12 at a society day, that bad i wouldnt even put them in my practice bag, these things eat top flights and commandoes for breakfast in the pebble stakes.

http://www.golfstoreeurope.com/en/M...tm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=UnitedKingdom


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			The worst EVER?

Must be a feathery?

View attachment 13152

Click to expand...

if its good enough for the king of the Scots its good enough for me!


----------



## ADB (Dec 4, 2014)

uncle chop chop said:



			Black Diamonds are the worst golf ball available anywhere in the world today, by an absolute country mile!!!!

Won 12 at a society day, that bad i wouldnt even put them in my practice bag, these things eat top flights and commandoes for breakfast in the pebble stakes.

http://www.golfstoreeurope.com/en/M...tm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=UnitedKingdom

Click to expand...

Yes, diamond hardness not exactly a 'must have' when deciding on which ball to play.

I found a translucent pink Volvik Crystal ball once - terrible thing.


----------



## TheCaddie (Dec 4, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			The worst EVER?

Must be a feathery?

View attachment 13152

Click to expand...

hahaha that's brilliant!


----------



## Banzai (Dec 4, 2014)

For me it was the Dunlop LoCo- an absolute shocker! i "won" some of these years ago and although I hit the ball reasonably well I could not get this thing to go where i wanted at all, ever, just so much spin of a seemingly random direction on any given shot.


----------



## gripitripit (Dec 4, 2014)

Donnay Titanium X


----------



## lex! (Dec 4, 2014)

What's wrong with the Srixon Distance ?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 4, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			Donnay Titanium X
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to remember the Donnay but could not get past Dunlop and knew that was not correct. Molitor or Donnay, mmmmmm, both equally awful.


----------



## Hendy (Dec 4, 2014)

Yea my vote for top flight or donnay. Awful sound off them and can't putt them cause of the sound lol.

Remember finding a ball one time that was crap aswell the MC lady anyone else had the honour of them lol


----------



## delc (Dec 4, 2014)

PingPlayer15 said:



			I forgot the molitor. I used one once and it made an awful sound. very similar to top flite, but worse!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't tennis player Martina Hingis's mother called Melanie Molitor? Any relation?


----------



## richart (Dec 4, 2014)

I remember playing with a topflight years ago on a freezingly cold day, and it split in half. Still managed to miss the fairway with both halves.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 4, 2014)

DDH - basically a pebble with paint. By far the worst. Molitor was a luxury ball by comparison.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 4, 2014)

Titleist Tour balata















One thinned wedge and it was done for!  :rofl:


----------



## Slime (Dec 4, 2014)

I got a box of these last Christmas .................. still not managed to use them!








*Slime*.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Dec 4, 2014)

Has anyone used one of those soft balls. They look clear on the outside cover. I recently won one and i havent used it yet. It was called slazenger black ice. Any thoughts.


----------



## hines57 (Dec 4, 2014)

Topflight - like playing with a pebble!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2014)

Slime said:



			I got a box of these last Christmas .................. still not managed to use them!








*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

We use these and a number of similar in a bag to draw the groupings for our Saturday roll up. Best use for them


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Dec 4, 2014)

EuanRoss said:



			Has to be the Commando for me. I remember we used to hit them for fun when we found one when we were kids. I swear it made a sort of 'zipping' sound as it went through the air if you stood next to it. I also seem to remember them having the properties of a 'floater' football. You could try and hit a snap hook with it and it would either go dead straight or fade.
		
Click to expand...

i have a yellow commando in the spare ball bucket in my garage. I played a quick round with it and on my ninth drive, it split in two. I found one half, but not the other. What a way to break and it had never really been used. Just goes to show how awful they really are.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Dec 4, 2014)

Does anyone still play the commando. I wonder if they all split in half when you whack them hard?


----------



## JezzE (Dec 4, 2014)

PingPlayer15 said:



			There is a box of golf balls at my grandads which contains the worst golf balls you will ever find: Penfold Commando, titleist pro traj surlyn 90, Dunlop 65i and a Ping golf ball.
		
Click to expand...

The Ping two-tone ones are worth a few bob on ebay...!


----------



## JezzE (Dec 4, 2014)

PingPlayer15 said:



			i have a yellow commando in the spare ball bucket in my garage. I played a quick round with it and on my ninth drive, it split in two. I found one half, but not the other. What a way to break and it had never really been used. Just goes to show how awful they really are.
		
Click to expand...

I believe the yellow Commando was actually called the Tornado wasn't it?


----------



## JezzE (Dec 4, 2014)

PingPlayer15 said:



			Does anyone still play the commando. I wonder if they all split in half when you whack them hard?
		
Click to expand...

I see there is now a yellow Commando available, but in my day the yellow equivalent was a Tornado. Anyone, in answer to the above, I believe the Commando is a very popular ball among serious pitch and putt players...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 4, 2014)

JezzE said:



			I believe the yellow Commando was actually called the Tornado wasn't it?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so.


----------



## JezzE (Dec 4, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I don't think so.
		
Click to expand...

Well, it wasn't actually a Commando, but it was certainly the yellow equivalent back in the mid-1980s...


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 4, 2014)

http://www.penfoldgolf.com/golf-equipment/collectors-set/dual-id-penfold-golf-balls

4 piece balls, not sure I would splurge but great nostalgia.


----------



## JCW (Dec 4, 2014)

Molitor , man they was hard , do damage to the face of the modern Drivers for sure


----------



## JezzE (Dec 4, 2014)

This is the one, just as I remember it (if the pic displays at a decent size). As soft as a Commando...


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 4, 2014)

Slazenger .
Anything with Titanium written on it.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 3, 2015)

a few more suggestions after playing yesterday?

Tour Select UD
Top Flite XL2000
Pinnacle Extreme
Maxfli Extra Spin DTEC


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			a few more suggestions after playing yesterday?

Tour Select UD
Top Flite XL2000
Pinnacle Extreme
Maxfli Extra Spin DTEC
		
Click to expand...

So you used all these balls in a round yesterday


----------



## User20205 (Jan 3, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			a few more suggestions after playing yesterday?

Tour Select UD
Top Flite XL2000
Pinnacle Extreme
Maxfli Extra Spin DTEC
		
Click to expand...

I used to like a pinnacle exteme. 'Cheap and feel ok' was the strap line on the box, but in those days I liked to save up and use maxfli 'black max' :thup: 

Obviously now I favour srixon distance, they feel buttery soft off my cast callaways


----------



## rosecott (Jan 3, 2015)

Last year I couldn't stay for the draw in one of the charity raffles at the club and a "friend" said he would look after my tickets and, if I had a winning ticket, he would choose a prize for me. 

As a result, I am now the "proud" owner of a box of 12 brand new Commando Plus vizi-white balls.

I could be persuaded to part with them at the right price.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 3, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			a few more suggestions after playing yesterday?

Tour Select UD
Top Flite XL2000
Pinnacle Extreme
Maxfli Extra Spin DTEC
		
Click to expand...

XL2000 is/was nearly as old as you!

More rocks from 'back in the day'.....

Molitor 440
DDH 110
Dunlop Double Titanium 

Though I used a Double Ti for 1 hole a couple of months ago and it felt fine!

Some of the current/recent Callaway and Nike balls are definitely not for me!


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

therod said:



			Obviously now I favour srixon distance, they feel buttery soft off my cast callaways 

Click to expand...

Hmm, do I sense a little sarcasm here :mmm:

I played in a Greensomes comp on New Years Day and my lady partner was playing with a Srixon Distance, I found a fairway bunker on 1 of my drives so I took her drive which was some 50yds back on the fairway, I took my new SLDR 19* hybrid and nailed it to the front fringe of the green, I've never seen me hit such a low to mid flight penetrating ball before into the wind so well, thinking it may be just one of those 1 out of 5 great hits we all do now and then, I had the opportunity to do a similar shot but this time a 2nd shot on our par 5 and again a superb low penetrating shot which went miles further than expected!  

At only Â£10 a dozen, could these be a realistic alternative to the AD333's or Z-Stars I use, are some premium balls overrated to a degree at certain handicap levels?


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jan 3, 2015)

I've had a hole in one with a Molitor, superb golf balls.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 3, 2015)

Sponge1980 said:



			I've had a hole in one with a Molitor, superb golf balls.
		
Click to expand...

My first one was with a Dunlop Double Titanium! 

@Fish Srixon Distance is quite a good ball imo. Especially for winter use; certainly comparable with AD333 and a much better price. I never noticed a particularly low flight though.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			Hmm, do I sense a little sarcasm here :mmm:

I played in a Greensomes comp on New Years Day and my lady partner was playing with a Srixon Distance, I found a fairway bunker on 1 of my drives so I took her drive which was some 50yds back on the fairway, I took my new SLDR 19* hybrid and nailed it to the front fringe of the green, I've never seen me hit such a low to mid flight penetrating ball before into the wind so well, thinking it may be just one of those 1 out of 5 great hits we all do now and then, I had the opportunity to do a similar shot but this time a 2nd shot on our par 5 and again a superb low penetrating shot which went miles further than expected!  

At only Â£10 a dozen, could these be a realistic alternative to the AD333's or Z-Stars I use, are some premium balls overrated to a degree at certain handicap levels?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe a little sarcasm 

In the winter it makes little difference but you'd notice it on firm greens. They also go a bit chalky after a while.

Have you tried a pinnacle lady? 

I had one of my best winter rounds ever with a molitor that I found, but I wouldn't choose to play them.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 3, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			My first one was with a Dunlop Double Titanium! 

@Fish Srixon Distance is quite a good ball imo. Especially for winter use; certainly comparable with AD333 and a much better price. I never noticed a particularly low flight though.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it was a bit bottom groovy


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

therod said:



			Have you tried a pinnacle lady?
		
Click to expand...

Bog off :ears:


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 3, 2015)

A lot of amature players with slow swing speeds would probably do themselves a favour by choosing a ladies ball.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 3, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Am sure there used to be a PING ball that had a 1/2 & 1/2 colour scheme
		
Click to expand...

You are quite correct, the pink/white combo was rather fetching.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 3, 2015)

Pinnacle Tour Extra Soft High-Spin ......  ok so I made that one up.  But can you imagine them making and marketing one?

We used to have a Pinnacle ball in our roll-up which had to be used if you hit a provisional.  And you had to announce it loudly, "Provisional ball, Pinnacle 1".   Trying to then hit it with all the laughing behind you was harder than the actual ball.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 3, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Uniroyal Hexagon........close thread!

BTW
As a young golf assistant asked by customers what GBD meant I would cheerfully say, 'Goes Better Downhill'.

Most believed me.[ truth is ......Golf Ball Developments, makers of Penfold and Bromford.]
		
Click to expand...

~Doon, was the Uniroyal also known as the +6... the marketing hype was that the hexagonal dimples made it go 6 yards further???


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 3, 2015)

TM gel ball, and bubble shafted driver


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 3, 2015)

When I first started playing back in the mid 80's my ball of choice was a seve balesteros. Made by slazenger and could be bought at that we'll known golf shop called Argos. Absolutely awful golf balls.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 4, 2015)

Slime said:



			I got a box of these last Christmas .................. still not managed to use them!








*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

i bought these for a family member 2 years ago at Xmas.....still never seen him use them!!!....lol


----------



## pendodave (Jan 4, 2015)

Imurg said:



			The Molitor had absolutely no redeeming qualities unless you want to cave in the face of your driver.
		
Click to expand...

Some weird serendipidy here. One of my mates found one of these today. Never heard of it before. After hitting one shot onto the green, and taking one putt, he hit it into the adjoining field to save anyone else the trouble. An extraordinary noise and feel from all clubs in the bag. And not in a good way.


----------



## SVB (Jan 6, 2015)

Â£50!!!!!!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261722181548


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 6, 2015)

SVB said:



			Â£50!!!!!!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261722181548 

Click to expand...

Do you think a some plastikote a black marker and a steady hand plus a box of Dunlops would do?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 6, 2015)

Range balls.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 7, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Range balls.
		
Click to expand...


Don't you mean RangÃ© 

[video=youtube;DIR3oCQMQBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIR3oCQMQBE[/video]


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jan 7, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			Don't you mean RangÃ© 

[video=youtube;DIR3oCQMQBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIR3oCQMQBE[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Very good!


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 10, 2015)

ruff-driver said:










Click to expand...

What on earth is that.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 10, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			What on earth is that.
		
Click to expand...

The contents of this.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 31, 2015)

Does the Schwetty L mean Schwetty Lame and the Schwetty R means Schwetty Rubbish??????????? They look pretty s*** to me


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 31, 2015)

Imurg said:



			The Molitor had absolutely no redeeming qualities unless you want to cave in the face of your driver.
		
Click to expand...

I found one in a basket of range balls. Hit it with my G20 driver and it made an awful noise! it sounded like a sonic boom!


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 31, 2015)

Will anyone consider a Dunlop Warwick?


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Jan 31, 2015)

tsped83 said:



			Yellow ones.
		
Click to expand...

I had a yellow Srixon Z Star XV and it was one of the best balls i ever hit.


----------



## Luca4 (Jan 31, 2015)

137.95!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2015)

Mattyboy said:



			Prices Everlasting was deffo the worst
		
Click to expand...

Agree - even when the standard of ball for the ordinary player wasn't great though I didn't realise that at the time (i.e. 65i, Penfold Aces, Commandos, Slazenger stars etc) the PE was a complete non-starter for me once I'd learned to get the ball into the air.


----------



## markgs (Feb 10, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Callaway Warbirds must be up there.

I have topped one of these on a cold January morning with a 4 iron and i swear my hands were ruined for days after. The birds flew out the trees after the yelp i let out.

Horrible things
		
Click to expand...

I agree worst ball ever


----------



## markgs (Feb 10, 2015)

Titleist dt solo are cack


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2015)

The Molitor was pretty crap. Wilson Blue Ridge weren't great


----------



## Dando (Feb 11, 2015)

I found this piece of sh1t on a course the other week and couldn't believe someone had the cheek to mark it!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2015)

markgs said:



			Titleist dt solo are cack
		
Click to expand...

They are like prov1 when compared to a warbird though.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Feb 11, 2015)

markgs said:



			Titleist dt solo are cack
		
Click to expand...

I enjoy using the DT SoLo and I find they are very good balls for the money. They are probably the best value all round golf balls.


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Callaway make some pretty rubbish golf balls including the CXR, Warbird and TourPRO


----------

